# Грыжа L4-L5 у девочки 13 лет



## Ang (29 Ноя 2019)

Здравствуйте!
Совсем недавно я писала о своей проблеме со спиной. теперь в семье новая проблема. Моей дочери 13 лет и она третий год занимается в хореографическом училище по классу балет. 10 дней назад у нее заболела спина, поясница слева. Сделали МРТ. и там грыжа л4-л5.

               

        



Ещё забыла написать, до хореографического училища дочь занималась 7 лет художественной гимнастикой


----------



## La murr (30 Ноя 2019)

@Ang, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Ang (30 Ноя 2019)

@La murr, спасибо


----------



## AIR (1 Дек 2019)

Утро доброе! 
Боли характерны для подобного нарушения осанки.Было бы хорошо, если бы  нашелся мануальный терапевт,  который выявил бы напряженные, укороченные мышцы и показал акцентированные упражнения для их расслабления до нормы и правильное их выполнение. Тогда и осанка будет восстанавливаться и боли уйдут.


----------



## Ang (1 Дек 2019)

@AIR, спасибо большое  Вам за совет!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Дек 2019)

Грыжа МПД в 13 лет - это редчайший случай! Чрезмерные нагрузки, характерные для профессиональных занятий хореографией, только усугубят состояние девочки и непременно приведут её на операционный стол. После операции едва ли возможно будет стать профессиональной танцовщицей.
Операции можно избежать. Доктор Рудковский указал как это сделать.


----------



## Ang (2 Дек 2019)

@AIR,


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Грыжа МПД в 13 лет - это редчайший случай! Чрезмерные нагрузки, характерные для профессиональных занятий хореографией, только усугубят состояние девочки и непременно приведут её на операционный стол. После операции едва ли возможно будет стать профессиональной танцовщицей.
> Операции можно избежать. Доктор Рудковский указал как это сделать.


А разве занятия хореографией не укрепляют мышечный корсет? 
А если сейчас пройти сеансы остеопатии, можно ли эту грыжу вправить?


----------



## Ang (3 Дек 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, а где можно посмотреть указания доктора Рудковского?


----------



## Eduard1223 (3 Дек 2019)

Ang написал(а):


> @AIR,
> 
> А разве занятия хореографией не укрепляют мышечный корсет?


Всё относительно....для здоровых детей может и да.. но судя по всему вы так и не поняли что совершили ошибку отдав дочку со *сколиозом* сперва в художественную гимнастику, а затем в балет.
Сначала нужно добиться резорбции грыжи (при помощи физиотерапии), а затем найти реабилитолога который будет тренеровать чтобы уменьшить сколиоз. Благо ей пока 13 лет это ещё возможно....


----------



## Ang (3 Дек 2019)

Eduard1223 написал(а):


> Всё относительно....для здоровых детей может и да.. но судя по всему вы так и не поняли что совершили ошибку отдав дочку со *сколиозом* сперва в художественную гимнастику, а затем в балет.
> Сначала нужно добиться резорбции грыжи (при помощи физиотерапии), а затем найти реабилитолога который будет тренеровать чтобы уменьшить сколиоз. Благо ей пока 13 лет это ещё возможно....


Когда дочь пришла из художественной гимнастики в хореографическое училище у нее была идеальная осанка


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Дек 2019)

Ang написал(а):


> @Владимир Воротынцев, а где можно посмотреть указания доктора Рудковского?


АIR - Андрей Иосифович Рудковский.


----------



## Ang (3 Дек 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, все поняла, спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Дек 2019)

Сколиоз.
Укорочение ноги.
Из-за укорочения нагрузка и силовая и двигательная на одном сегменте, на 4 (а должна быть силовая на 5, а двигательная на 4)
Грыжа диска без корешкового синдрома, то есть причина в боли от суставов и мышц.
Травма крестца.
Тут еще разбираться надо от чего  болит.

Но лечить в любом случае надо.
Что уже делаете?


----------



## Ang (6 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ.
На данный момент делаем массаж . И были на одном сеансе остеопатии, там врач сказал, что неровно стоит крестец.
Сама визуально вижу, что левая нога чуть короче правой. Что делать дальше, пока не знаем. На следующей неделе в поликлинике спортивной медицины должны дать лфк от сколиоза .
Доктор, что вы посоветуете по поводу лечения?
Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2019)

Массаж, мануальная терапия, физиотерапия, стельки. лфк.


----------



## Ang (8 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо.


----------

